# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Red Ironbark Deck - which decking oil tint

## joseph156

Just had a new deck installed in select grade red ironbark – looks fabulous  <o></o> Now it is time to finish. We want to let the natural beauty of this timber shine thro’ and are looking at using a decking oil – Feast Watson as recommended by many here. We do not want a finish that sits on top of the timber <o></o>  The question is this – all decking oils appears to be tinted (understand required for UV protection) but we UNSURE as to which tint to use. We want the natural look of ironbark, however we know that the “natural” tint is a bit yellow. We are wary of the red tinted oils as we do not a bright red fake looking result. <o></o>  Help anybody ???<o></o>  <o></o> Cheers <o></o>

----------


## johnmurrell

Hi Joseph 
Got to love the look of natural timber...  The question is this  all decking oils appears to be tinted (understand required for UV protection) but we UNSURE as to which tint to use. We want the natural look of ironbark, however we know that the natural tint is a bit yellow. We are wary of the red tinted oils as we do not a bright red fake looking result. <o></o> 
There is a clear (no pigment) as opposed to "natural" (orange) protective timber oil made by Mabon's in Brisbane - Cellavit Superior Deck Oil. The "new" brew has heaps of UV protection, so the coating is supposedly good for 3+ years. It may be hard to get, so call the new owner, Richard, on 1800 815 477. 
Cheers

----------


## UteMad

I have a solid red iron bark deck as my own personal deck.. i have tried all the oils as they are all at hand..   
Wattyl deck oil in Natural  looks greatlasts 4 months if your luckyWattly deck oil in jarrah and merbau same crap longevitycolour looks crap as it looks like it is floaty on top and does nothing to richen the board colourCabots Natural Passable lasts longer than wattyl but too yellowFeast And Watson Lasts longestboth walnut and natural both look fine but wouldn't touch any of there red tintsIron bark is a super dense hardwood and as such you will notice after you have cleaned it properly with a deck cleaner that it still wont take in a lot of deck oil.. This makes it cheap to do but i also find it reduces the amount of time that it lasts. If you pile on too much like a normal board it will float on top and collect dirt.. 
The pics below are of my ironbark deck including iron bark sleepers aswell     
Any specific questions send PM 
Cheers utemad

----------


## joseph156

Thanx Guys 
we did last w/e with the Feast W Natural and.............................. looks a treat !!!! 
very Happy :Smilie:  with the result.  It looks like alot like those photos 
Cheers and thanks again

----------


## gillies01

Hi 
joseph156, 
I have a red ironbark deck which looked fantastic when I first did it, have tried Intergrain Natures timber oil which lasted 6 months then the deck looked like a pier at the sea side, I then tried a new product  from feast Watson which has currently lasted about 9 months but is now starting to look pretty sad. It was a natural colour .colour but went on quite yellow. So I have yet to find a product which will go the distance. Unfortunately my deck is in full sun and rain most of the time so I suppose it is a big ask. I have recently read on a thread that Cutek cd50 is supposed to be good but its pretty expensive.

----------


## stevoh741

cutek is the only way IMO. As far as expensive goes, when others are recoating 6-9mths later, I am sitting on my deck drinking beer still admiring that the cutek looks as good as the day it went down. So in the long run you will find that it is not so expensive.....

----------


## strangerep

> we did last w/e with the Feast W Natural and.............................. looks a treat !!!!
>  very Happy with the result.  It looks like alot like those photos

  Please post a picture in 6 months time -- and let us know whether your feelings change over that time.

----------


## strangerep

> cutek is the only way IMO. As far as expensive goes, when others are recoating 6-9mths later, I am sitting on my deck drinking beer still admiring that the cutek looks as good as the day it went down. So in the long run you will find that it is not so expensive.....

  I sure wish you'd taken a close up photo when newly installed, and also now...  :Biggrin:

----------

